# New beach cart



## pompanostradamus

Got a new fishing cart at GCSI in Foley on the Beach Express. Rolleez wheels. 









They have several models and aluminum spikes too.


----------



## jcallaham

that's a really nice cart, you will have a lot of nice trips with that. 
I think I have gone by that place a few times but it does not look like a place to get a cart, just a sign you can barely see. How much would one of those set me back?


----------



## pelagicone

If you dont mind me askin how much was that cart ? I am fixin to purchase one this weekend just corious i have passed it on the beach express 100 times just never get to stop.. thank you..


----------



## pompanostradamus

Including tax it was $450. That sounds a little pricey but those wheels alone will run $300 for a set, not including the axle assembly system. Plus, I hear it is tough to modify a cart without them coming stock. All that said, I took it to the beach today and it is worth every penny. I justify this to my wife by explaining to her that it's cheaper than our insurance copay which would eventually be spent on shoulder surgery after hauling hundreds of pounds of gear up and down the beach...


----------



## Fishermon

pompanostradamus what do you forsee for this coming weekend,.,need a pompano fix bad...


----------



## pelagicone

:thumbsup:


----------



## pompanostradamus

I'm afraid we've got rain coming again this weekend again. The wind is clocking around east-southeast in the next few days. Should push the mud out and the fish in. The weekend is a maybe at best.


----------



## Fishermon

thanks....hey those are bad ass ballon tires...I know this guy (rickshaw) has his set up long ways...and pulls it loaded with pomps everytime I see him around..

thanks for the tip pompanostradamus...lol


----------



## FishnGator

I met him on the beach with that cart. Nicest I've ever seen.


----------



## FishnGator

What is GCSI anyway?


----------



## pompanostradamus

Sorry, GCIS, Gulf Coast Industrial Supplies. They sell equipment, power tools etc and I believe they have a machine shop on site. Good people. And guys, Rickshaw, aka bikefishr, and I have been emailing for a while and sharing info. He absolutely slays them. He never gets skunked.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock

*Cheaper cart*

Mine was $110 and I furnished the wheels. Do a search on here for 

joseph_zlnsk

He builds them.


----------



## FishnGator

Does GCIS keep some on hand or do you have to order? I've been wanting a cart with the big wheels for a while. If Bikefishr ever made any of those carts for sale he'd clean up.


----------



## Konq

This is mine but would love to have the big wheels though..but its still better than going back to truck 3 times for gear!


----------



## Russian

You will love those wheels! I need some on my cart bad, I have the medium fish n mate.

Ive met Rick Shaw a few times on Navarre Beach, just didnt know it was him. Finally met him formally on Black Friday last year, me and my old man have been surf fishing Navarre Black Friday for last couple years now, we do alright. Last year we were the only two groups on the beach. I have ogled his cart every time I see it, very nice and he can cover some ground with that thing. Every time I think to myself I need to modify my cart like that. He arrived a couple hrs after we did and left the same time, only he left us in the dust. We caught 4 he got 5 that day. He has the same cart that I do only he turned his into a "rickshaw", hence the screen name. Its a vietnamese cart, works awesome on the beach with wheeleez tires! Nice guy and always slays the fish it seems, is a wealth of knowledge too.


----------



## Nat-Light

You are going to love those wheels. I've been using them for a few years now. $450 is a pretty fair price. I built mine and I have at least that in it. The wheels run about $200, then you throw in the cost of the cart, an aluminum axle and stainless hardware...it adds up. IMO, if you are going to put money into a beach cart, the place to put it is in the wheels.


----------



## navkingfisher

I saw that wierd wide cart in navarre last month, looks like a good idea, wieght stays balanced over the axle.


----------



## pompanostradamus

FNG, they have plenty in stock and several models/prices to choose from. All, Rickshaw would be thrilled to see all the homage paid to him here!


----------



## FishnGator

I'll be going by there soon. Thanks!


----------



## FishnGator

I was also wondering if they could install those wheels on my cart.


----------



## Konq

FishnGator said:


> I was also wondering if they could install those wheels on my cart.



was thinking the same:help:


----------



## Guy

Joe is building me one also. He's out of town right now and should return by the middle of the month. I opted for the 4 wheel with wheeleez tires. I've used the 2 wheeleez versions before and they work great in the soft sand. I'll post some pics when were finished. Should be finished by the end of the month.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Hey I am the guy Joe that builds the carts in pensacola. I will build any design for around 110 with no wheels, my carts are stronger and lighter than any cart you can buy they are all tig welded, come with stainless hardware, and save a few hundred if you buy your own tires if you want the wheelez tires. For 140 my carts come with 13.5x5.5 wheels. I can also add plastic hollow wheels that are 12 inches tall and 7 inches wide for the same price. They come with a 90 day warranty, handles and wheels are removable. They weigh about 10 lbs or less with tires. That cart for 450 I will build it for half that price! Half! Keep that in mind. My carts are custom made normal size is 20x40 but I can make any custom size you want. You can have as many or as few rod holders that you want. I also build a 4 wheel design so you can easily pull through the sand and don't have to strain your self at all. Email me at [email protected] and just tell me what you want


----------



## Surf Fan

Nice Cart and fair price too. I have over 500 in mine now thanks to a a pair of new balloon tires. They are about useless without them.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Mine with ballon tires.... Less than 300 almost close to 250.00


----------



## FishnGator

Joe, would you put balloon tires on my cart?


----------



## Guy

The problem with the commercial pier carts are that they sink in the soft sand. Hence the word "pier" cart. The ones that Joe is building is a "true" beach cart. They're not cheap but anyone carrying 4 12' rods, a cooler, beach chair, sand flea rake, tackle box, rod holders, and a case of beers will defininetly appreciate what these carts can do.


----------



## Paymaster

I built this out of schedule 40 1 1/2 inch PVC. I have since switched wheels out with wide fat plastic tires from a thrown away riding toy. Rolls over sand much betta!


----------



## TonyParrothead

Heya Paymaster, I really like your design. Am thinking of replicating it, although in Colts Blue. 

This looks like it can handle the stairways over the dunes better than a 4 wheel cart. Is that the case?



-t


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Negative, I guarentee my 4 wheel can handle the stairs better that id be willing to give it away for free if it didn't, that pvc stuff is garbage. My carts can glide through the sand with over 300lbs loaded in the cart. Let me see that plastic junk even hold that much weight


----------



## Paymaster

TonyParrothead said:


> Heya Paymaster, I really like your design. Am thinking of replicating it, although in Colts Blue.
> 
> This looks like it can handle the stairways over the dunes better than a 4 wheel cart. Is that the case?
> 
> 
> 
> -t


Yes indeed. But remember to get fat riding toy wheels. The pneumatic tires, though great on piers, are tough to pull in sand.

Here is a pic of the frame without basket and cooler.


----------



## Paymaster

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Negative, I guarentee my 4 wheel can handle the stairs better that id be willing to give it away for free if it didn't, that pvc stuff is garbage. My carts can glide through the sand with over 300lbs loaded in the cart. Let me see that plastic junk even hold that much weight


Nope my junk won't hold 300#. Not looking to haul 300# either.I am 60 and have had a heart attack. That said,mine will haul 100# easy and costs about $50 to build. I built 4 of them for friends and family.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Those are little bitty wheels that look like they would drag through the sand and that front leg does poorly every time you it hits a little bump in the sand, I belive you they only cost you fifty. I don't see any rod holders or side rails, my front legs are adjustable, for the factor of hitting the sand, come with much bigger and wider tires, I build them so the owner doesn't have to fool with it and I add as many rod holders as the owner wants, my wheels and handle are removable so it can easily be put in the trunk of a car, average size is 20x40 which gives you the ability to pull a bigger cooler, more rods, beer, better tackle box, more chairs and beach towels plus all your wife and kids things, and mine comes warrantied and all that comes for a price of only 60-70 dollars more than yours


----------



## Paymaster

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Those are little bitty wheels that look like they would drag through the sand and that front leg does poorly every time you it hits a little bump in the sand, I belive you they only cost you fifty. I don't see any rod holders or side rails, my front legs are adjustable, for the factor of hitting the sand, come with much bigger and wider tires, I build them so the owner doesn't have to fool with it and I add as many rod holders as the owner wants, my wheels and handle are removable so it can easily be put in the trunk of a car, average size is 20x40 which gives you the ability to pull a bigger cooler, more rods, beer, better tackle box, more chairs and beach towels plus all your wife and kids things, and mine comes warrantied and all that comes for a price of only 60-70 dollars more than yours


Oh I do understand. You are trying to sell. I,however, am not. I posted mine up for folks that like to do things for themselves, like my food posts. I post up pix to give folks ideas on doing things on their own.

You are right about the narrow tires. I have since added fat riding toy tires that travel much better in sand.Posted to this earlier.I have rod holders that I can add or remove as needed. Like I said my little piece of junk suits me just fine. I get to the beach to fish maybe twice a year and the cart has been with me every time I have gone for the last five years now. Hope you sell thousands of your fine carts.


----------



## MrFish

joseph_zlnsk said:


> Those are little bitty wheels that look like they would drag through the sand and that front leg does poorly every time you it hits a little bump in the sand, I belive you they only cost you fifty. I don't see any rod holders or side rails, my front legs are adjustable, for the factor of hitting the sand, come with much bigger and wider tires, I build them so the owner doesn't have to fool with it and I add as many rod holders as the owner wants, my wheels and handle are removable so it can easily be put in the trunk of a car, average size is 20x40 which gives you the ability to pull a bigger cooler, more rods, beer, better tackle box, more chairs and beach towels plus all your wife and kids things, and mine comes warrantied and all that comes for a price of only 60-70 dollars more than yours


If you build a good product, then you shouldn't have to come on a public forum and bash someone else's work. The guy isn't even building them to sale, yet you continue to chase him down to try and tout your cart. You may build a good project or you may not, but you'll turn people off by doing what you're doing now.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Not intentionally trying to bash him, I build these as a hobby, I'm trying to save someone money, and have quality for just a about the same price as it cost to build one from pvc, trust me I dont make much, but I enjoy quality and would hate to pay 300-500 for the same cart from a store, I sell them barely over 100 dollars, and even warranty them, I even offer them free sometimes just to prove the quality, buy it or not, I have never had anyone dissatisfied and I do check back with the people I sell them too, why build from pvc when you can have metal for the same price it cost to build your own and if you ever don't want it cause you don't use it or its winter or whatever you can sell it for the same or more that you bought it for. I will build a replica of that same guys cart for 50 dollars. How does a price like that sound for the same cart in aluminum and all you gotta do is buy it... Not fool with it


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

And I use this forum cause I support it and advertise here, I hate seeing people get ripped off buying the same product


----------



## MrFish

You got any pics of your carts and can you make one that might fold flat? My father in law loves to surf fish, but is turning 80 this year and can't carry everything down anymore. If it could fold flat(almost like a stake bed) he could fit it in his car for the drive down and back. Shoot me a PM when you get a chance.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

They are custom so if you dream it, then ill build it. So to answer your question... Yes, just search my name in the forum you'll find pics, there's even a pic on this thread from a customer of mine. And my most heavy cart weighs less than 10 lbs and that's with 4 wheels and all the accessories. Email me


----------



## pompanostradamus

Wow, I had no idea that my post would lead to so much discussion. Honestly I just wanted to show-off my new toy and give some props to a local business. I have been researching this for over two years and obviously did not consult the Forum thoroughly. I am going to sign off on this thread with this "This is my beach cart. There are many others like it, but this one is mine. My beach cart is my best friend. It is my life. I must master my beach cart as I must master my life. Without me, my beach cart is useless. Without my beach cart, I am useless. I must roll my beach cart true..."


----------



## Paymaster

pompanostradamus said:


> Wow, I had no idea that my post would lead to so much discussion. Honestly I just wanted to show-off my new toy and give some props to a local business. I have been researching this for over two years and obviously did not consult the Forum thoroughly. I am going to sign off on this thread with this "This is my beach cart. There are many others like it, but this one is mine. My beach cart is my best friend. It is my life. I must master my beach cart as I must master my life. Without me, my beach cart is useless. Without my beach cart, I am useless. I must roll my beach cart true..."


Sorry about hijacking your thread. It was not my intent. Should have started my own thread for my cart.


----------



## pompanostradamus

No worries at all. It was fun reading!


----------



## TonyParrothead

Well I liked the carts here and enjoyed tinkering in my garage and building another cart. Glad this thread was started.

My new cart is modeled after Paymasters.

I'll be checking those recipes next.

-t


----------



## stinkeye

Here's one I built, gonna be trying it out next week! any predictions on how she will work??

http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae236/mike_serwa/snowmachine001.jpg

http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae236/mike_serwa/snowmachine002.jpg

http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae236/mike_serwa/snowmachine004.jpg

http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae236/mike_serwa/snowmachine008.jpg

http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae236/mike_serwa/snowmachine010.jpg

http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae236/mike_serwa/snowmachine015.jpg

http://i975.photobucket.com/albums/ae236/mike_serwa/snowmachine018.jpg

took a couple of afternoons to put together and probably $75 to $100 bucks worth of materials (had to pay $10 for the junked harley toy) I'm hoping it will work as good as I think it will, I've been lugging my gear by hand for years, I'm sure my arms are each at leasst an inch longer after all this time!


----------



## stinkeye

Sorry, hopefully this post will show the pics directly.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Your pvc handle will Probley come apart, I don't belive the glue is strong enough to support picking the front of the cart up and dragging it through the sand. Drill a hole all the way through and add a bolt in so it doesn't come apart


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

I'm also curious on your total overall cost including the glue, primer, wheels, hardware, ect


----------



## stinkeye

I paid $10 for the old Harley toy at the junk yard and would estimate $75 to $100 for PVC and axle (which was made from 3ft piece of galvenized 7/16" rod)
I was thinking the same thing on the handle, I really should make up some sort of "support" strut run off of the bottom frame, sort of tie it all together.


----------



## TheRoguePirate

pompanostradamus said:


> Wow, I had no idea that my post would lead to so much discussion. Honestly I just wanted to show-off my new toy and give some props to a local business. I have been researching this for over two years and obviously did not consult the Forum thoroughly. I am going to sign off on this thread with this "This is my beach cart. There are many others like it, but this one is mine. My beach cart is my best friend. It is my life. I must master my beach cart as I must master my life. Without me, my beach cart is useless. Without my beach cart, I am useless. I must roll my beach cart true..."


 
Cracking up at this!!! :thumbup: Semper Fi!


----------



## TheRoguePirate

Also, I am waiting for this joe guy to make one for me......I will put it through the ringer and be happy to write a full review of exactly how it performed. Ya'll know me by now, if its a POS I will be happy to broadcast it. If its a good piece of gear, again i will post it. after being in the military for 16 years, trust me i know how to opcheck a new piece of gear and see how good/far that warrenty will go/hold up.


----------



## Paymaster

Cool Cart!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:
The handle should do fine. The PVC cement will hold if it was applied correctly.


----------



## whitetailwarrior

wish they had a section of beach that you could use a 4 wheeler to get your gear down with only one good arm to pull with dont know if even the best cart out there would work well with me as for other fisherman out there love to chat while fishing as for the tourist would have to walk way down the beach to get away from them,,,,,p.s. and yea i know if they did allow 4wheeler there would be that 1 person that would ruin it for us all


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Rouge pirate, going to pick the metal up up today finally, should be done here in a few days I am back ordered, just keep in mind aluminum has its limits its not as strong as steel, but ill be happy for everyone to see it, and what it can do


----------



## TheRoguePirate

after testing is complete i will start a new thread (and drop it back off to you for repairs if needed).


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

Roger that, sounds good


----------

